# SRPC49K / SBDY005 PVD Turtle thread



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

(timeandtidewatches.com)


Figured it was time for a home away from "New & Upcoming" for chat and speculation (and detail confirmation... vendor feedback... shipping ETAs... unboxings... rants... raves... more rants... whinging... slobbering... gloating... etc) on the upcoming black/orange Turtle variant.

So let's get the preliminaries out of the way first...


Yes, we know *you* would never ever spend $600 on a Turtle... but have you looked at it? Look at it. It's pretty great. And I don't even like PVD.


Nicknames are cute... but kind of pointless, especially when a new model comes out and most of the conversation is about the name vs. the watch itself. Besides, have you looked at it? Look at it... it's clearly a Ninja Turtle. (Michelangelo if we're being picky.)


Might be a truly limited edition. Somewhere. Probably not. Seiko's been acting strange lately. Either way... have you looked at it? LOOK AT IT!

Personally, the second I saw the preview pic, I tried to forget about it... couldn't... spent time researching any and all ways to try to make a pre-order... settled on the more expensive but proven option at japan-onlinestore.com... and now we wait.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*

Will be a HUGE seller imo.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*

I hope it sells a ton and they do this exact design scheme on the new mini turtles.

I'd buy that in a heartbeat and pay whatever they asked.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*

It's a home run. The only turtle that comes close is the Zimbe, although I am not sure which one will edge out until I get mine in the metal. I've had mine on order, can't wait to gd it.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*

I knew I had to have it the second I saw it. Ordered the second day time and tide posted this. Can't wait.

P.s. hope Michelangelo catches on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazeduno (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*

Have mine ordered from the Seiko boutique in Melbourne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*



dazeduno said:


> Have mine ordered from the Seiko boutique in Melbourne


Curious to see how these roll out. The Japanese sites indicate February... are the Australian dealers giving the same estimate?


----------



## dazeduno (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*



jconli1 said:


> Curious to see how these roll out. The Japanese sites indicate February... are the Australian dealers giving the same estimate?


I was told early January by the Customer Service team.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4string (Dec 24, 2017)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*

That's hot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*

Someone on Youtube called it Darth Turtle


----------



## gabereilly (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*

Ninja Turtle. Incredible. Can't wait to get my hands on one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-black-series-prospex-limited-edition-dive-watches/

Hitting the mainstream, but no new info... as usual, without even seeing it in person yet, I'm starting to fixate on little details I wish would be slightly different... would love to see some PVD trim on the hour hand vs. the standard silver... and black day/date wheels... and it would be cool if the indexes were actually orange lumibrite (the night shots I've seen indicate they glow uniformly with the regular lumibrite on the hands). But still... all in all, really excited for this release.


----------



## mase44 (May 3, 2017)

This is how I get myself in trouble with my wife...I check the forums for 15 minutes and then this happens inside my head:

1) Michelangelo is my favorite Ninja Turtle.
2) Orange is my favorite color.
3) I just sold my black watch and _need_ a replacement.
4) I love this watch.
5) I must order this watch.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Would be interested to know if the JDM release turtle SBDY005 would be a J mode made in japan on the dial and 2nd any chance at all of a Kanji Day...most likely not but it would make sense to have it if purely for Japanese market. If by some miracle it is then I would get one for sure.


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

Interesting. This SBDY is supposed to be JDM model but I am not able to find it in Seiko's Japanese HP. Some sites say it is a so called "online only special" edition. I am wondering how "special" that is -- is missing from HP considered as special?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

So far there seem to be three different versions. The promo pictures on prospex website has 4R36 on the dial. Pictures on time and tide has no text, probably a prototype? Amazon Japan has MADE IN JAPAN 4R36. Maybe that will be the only difference between the SRPC and SBDY?
Except for Tunas, are there any other JDM that has/doesn't have Kanji day wheel?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

I've never liked PVD or orange watches, and I already have my turtle quota filled by an SRP777. But I REALLY want one of these....


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> So far there seem to be three different versions. The promo pictures on prospex website has 4R36 on the dial. Pictures on time and tide has no text, probably a prototype? Amazon Japan has MADE IN JAPAN 4R36. Maybe that will be the only difference between the SRPC and SBDY?
> Except for Tunas, are there any other JDM that has/doesn't have Kanji day wheel?


The details in images on various websites(even Seiko's) aren't necessarily accurate so I would not take them too seriously. But this could be yet another classic example of Seiko trick to mess around with "Made in Japan" thing. See, they are most likely the same thing assembled from the same parts in the same factory. But depending on where the models are shipped to, different labels are used in order to comply with local laws.
More likely than not, there will be:

SBDY005: JDM model with "Made in Japan" all over the place. En/Kanji day wheel.
SRPC49: North American market model with no "Made in Japan" whatsoever, but probably comes with "Movt' Japan". En/Es day wheel.
SRPC49K: rest-of-the-world model variant 1 with no "Made in Japan". En/Eu languages day wheel.
SRPC49J: rest-of-the-world model variant 2 with "Made in Japan" all over the place. En/Arabic/Chinese/Roman day wheel.
Give or take, this model may or may not be available in some markets so let's wait and see.

And yes, apart from those quartz Tunas, some JDM SARY models with 4R movements have Kanji day wheel.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

$250 pre order....I'm in!!!

You're welcome 

https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/prospex-srpc49/


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

That's just the deposit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

The Al Jolson.

Pinkish lume... and stuff...

I'll get my coat... 

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> $250 pre order....I'm in!!!
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/prospex-srpc49/


I did the same thing 2 days ago. Was hoping I wasn't the only one that jumped blindly with $250 in hand, and very little info. I did email Timeless Luxury, and got a reply. No real info, except that the price would be in line with other Turtle models. You?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

eXis10z said:


> That's just the deposit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Bad, I should have read the whole page  Hopefully they will offer a 20+% discount


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Kinda cool but kinda meh. Still waiting for the new 6105. But they'll probably make some pvd monstrosity out of that one too in the end.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> $250 pre order....I'm in!!!
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/prospex-srpc49/


I wish $250 was the full price!


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

The race is on... who will get theirs first? Australian preorders? Japanese preorders? USA preorders? Or is it all one big scam and we're already victims and don't know it yet?


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Roddo said:


> The Al Jolson...
> 
> I'll get my coat...


Or just "The Jazz Singer," that way an equal amount of blame could also fall on Neil Diamond. (was tempted to attach a screencap, but... probably better off not)


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

I nearly put down the $250, but hesitated when I realized I did not how much more than $250 it would be. Obviously I could easily get it back, but once in for some, I'm typically all in, and the final price could go sky-high...


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

cms1974 said:


> I nearly put down the $250, but hesitated when I realized I did not how much more than $250 it would be. Obviously I could easily get it back, but once in for some, I'm typically all in, and the final price could go sky-high...


The retail price on Amazon is 64,800 yen. I suppose it'll be somewhere around $600 for AD price without discount.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

I decided to cancel my deposit. I've heard $600 in a few places now. I'll wait till they hit the market. Waiting for them to respond and for refund.

UPDATE : REFUND FINALLY RECEIVED. Wasn't getting a response about a cancellation/refund until I threatened to take it to the next level (PayPal).

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Needs a lumed bezel if they are going to call it a night diving watch and I'm not sold on the lume color yet - will have to see what that beige looks like in person.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Time Lux Watch kinda threw up a deceptive price with the $250. tease -- $eiko s pushing their luck a bit on these prices. I love this model, but....

I'll enjoy my MCWW SRP 777, and hope for a shakedown


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*

Spectacular new series.....Seiko how about an orange dial with orange and black bezel, huh?


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok, after much frantic searching... I also managed to place an order. Via an AD in NZ, and I am told they are only getting 6 pcs for pre-order. They had stock before; not sure how many pieces, but they sold out. The Deep Sea Navigator (SSC673P) is still marked as available on their webstore. 

I am paying $750NZD or roughly $540USD, but a chunk on shipping to my location. But that's okay for me as I really really wanted to secure a piece.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jura watches in UK have them on pre order









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Found it. Will share the link here...

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/products/seiko-watch-prospex-sea-black-series-limited-edition-srpc49k1


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Got the sbdy005 on order costing me £520 as per todays exchange rate plus customs on top vs the international model which can be had in uk with 10% discount at about 386...the brain tells me to cancel and take uk model instead but I'm hoping the jdm will have kanji day and ofcourse will be more collectable due to being 1 of 300 and numbered.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

jasd said:


> Got the sbdy005 on order costing me £520 as per todays exchange rate plus customs on top vs the international model which can be had in uk with 10% discount at about 386...the brain tells me to cancel and take uk model instead but I'm hoping the jdm will have kanji day and ofcourse will be more collectable due to being 1 of 300 and numbered.


Who said they're numbered?


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

shelfcompact said:


> Who said they're numbered?


This Japanese site does say it is limited to 300 pieces.

However it is unclear whether the limited number is for SBDY only, or for SBDY+SRPC combined. I think it should be a combined number otherwise there will be too much confusion.

Also I doubt this SBDY will come with Kanji wheel after all. It's not likely an official offer from Seiko Japan, as it is not mentioned anywhere in their Japanese HP.
Just wish me wrong.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

jerouy said:


> This Japanese site does say it is limited to 300 pieces.
> 
> However it is unclear whether the limited number is for SBDY only, or for SBDY+SRPC combined. I think it should be a combined number otherwise there will be too much confusion.
> 
> ...


No no. I asked who said they're numbered?
I know there's 300 of the Japanese edition, but no one has stated they're actually individually numbered. That's unlikely.


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

shelfcompact said:


> No no. I asked who said they're numbered?
> I know there's 300 of the Japanese edition, but no one has stated they're actually individually numbered. That's unlikely.


Oh that I don't know. I guess they will be... 300 is a rather low number after all, comparing to other LE...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

All this speculating sucks! Why is Seiko so hush-hush about this one? 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

It is possible to have limited numbers for both JP and Intl LEs -- think of the Starlights; the SARY085 was limited to 1,300pcs and the SRPC01 was limited to 1,500pcs. Also, I am guessing it will be numbered, although we can only wait to find out at this juncture. I am excited!


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

3 day show to launch the watches starts this evening in i square mall seiko boutique in Hong Kong. Looking forward to seeing them in the flesh.Will see if they are numbered if possible.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

r3kahsttub said:


> It is possible to have limited numbers for both JP and Intl LEs -- think of the Starlights; the SARY085 was limited to 1,300pcs and the SRPC01 was limited to 1,500pcs. Also, I am guessing it will be numbered, although we can only wait to find out at this juncture. I am excited!


SRPC01 is limited to 3500


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

eXis10z said:


> SRPC01 is limited to 3500


My mistaken; 3,500pcs and not 1,500pcs 

@davym2112 please do share pics!


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

r3kahsttub said:


> My mistaken; 3,500pcs and not 1,500pcs
> 
> @davym2112 please do share pics!


Will do and hoping there are a few promo freebies

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

davym2112 said:


> Will do and hoping there are a few promo freebies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Well that turned into a total shambles. Got there about 30 mins early to find a considerable que already.
First few people in the door were local dealers who were allowed to buy as many watches as they wanted,First lady out past had 3 full bags of watches and it continued on like that until the genuine collectors got their single watches. Shame on Seiko for allowing this to happen.
Needless to say they ran out of the turtles after the first 20 people in line. Paid my deposit as apparently they will have more tomorrow.Didnt get close enough to get a photo of a turtle but the glimpses I got on people's arms were good.
You also got a free prospex watch case and polishing cloth.With the promo discount the turtles were 3120 HKD which is a very good price.
Got a pic of the solar and it looks good too.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

davym2112 said:


> With the promo discount the turtles were 3120 HKD which is a very good price.


398 USD is pretty reasonable. I'm hoping a local AD gets a turtle in so I can check it out. I'm on the fence about that vintage/aged/whatever you want to call it lume. I'm hoping it's not quite so beige in person.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Finally picked up the watch and freebies.Prospex towel and seiko watch cloth. Confirm it's not a numbered limited edition but a very nice turtle anyway.
Will get some better pics later.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

davym2112 said:


> Finally picked up the watch and freebies.Prospex towel and seiko watch cloth. Confirm it's not a numbered limited edition but a very nice turtle anyway.
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Cool!
What's this model number? SBDY or SRPC?


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

jerouy said:


> Cool!
> What's this model number? SBDY or SRPC?


It's SRPC49K1

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice! got a lume pic (or can you get one)?


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

ctsean said:


> Nice! got a lume pic (or can you get one)?


Not great photos from inside hotel room









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

those are good enough for me  cool that the lume is still greenish, even with the aged lume color - I was wondering it was going to be a more a more orange-ish glow.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

ctsean said:


> those are good enough for me  cool that the lume is still greenish, even with the aged lume color - I was wondering it was going to be a more a more orange-ish glow.


I don't think anybody will be disappointed with these watches....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Picked mine up today:


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

These are so sexy.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Picked mine up today...





davym2112 said:


> I don't think anybody will be disappointed with these watches....


I'm curious - were both of yours pre-ordered, or were these retail models that happened to come into regular stock?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

still looks pretty good, despite the odd choice of not matching the lume of the hands to the markers. is there some aesthetic reasoning i'm not smart enough to pick up on? =)

someone just mentioned this yesterday or so, in another thread how this watch might benefit from black day/date. i'm all for that, but white isn't bad. or even mod to black day, keep the white date could also work. some people get hung up on the symmetry of white and don't like all-black or 50/50, i'm all for a little asymmetry. and for some reason all-black and 50/50 seem more 'Japanese' to me, as they seem to be on a lot of sweet vintage watches.

wonder how quick anyone might throw a 'stealth' ceramic bezel on one of these, too. and/or smoked sapphire. =)


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

jconli1 said:


> I'm curious - were both of yours pre-ordered, or were these retail models that happened to come into regular stock?


Just regular models off the shelf,they ran out of stock on launch night but that was mainly because they allowed local watch dealers to buy loads of them each (which are now selling for a vast profit in their shops).More stock came to the Seiko boutique next morning.
No indication of numbers in the limited edition so I'm thinking blue lagoon samurai quantities like last year .

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if these are actually limited to 300 pieces each version ( domestic and international ) ? Or could the number be much higher?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

davym2112 said:


> Just regular models off the shelf,they ran out of stock on launch night but that was mainly because they allowed local watch dealers to buy loads of them each (which are now selling for a vast profit in their shops).More stock came to the Seiko boutique next morning.
> No indication of numbers in the limited edition so I'm thinking blue lagoon samurai quantities like last year .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


What location are you, Seiko UK gave me a different answer...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

therion said:


> Does anyone know if these are actually limited to 300 pieces each version ( domestic and international ) ? Or could the number be much higher?


Seiko are being very unclear on numbers..
A friend who works for Seiko UK told me that they are limited in the UK. He gave me a ball park of ~40 for the 005.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

knightRider said:


> What location are you, Seiko UK gave me a different answer...


Hong Kong

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

davym2112 said:


> Hong Kong
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


And will check Macau tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

knightRider said:


> Seiko are being very unclear on numbers..
> A friend who works for Seiko UK told me that they are limited in the UK. He gave me a ball park of ~40 for the 005.


Thank you! I have an offer for 435€ for the SRPC49K and I'm not sure if it's worth it..


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I know, LOOK AT IT! I don't like PVD either but holy hell. OP, you summed up my feelings to a T. I had to double check whether I posted it.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you guys think that this will be a collectible watch? Or is it better to take the SARY087, since it's a numbered limited edition?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

therion said:


> Do you guys think that this will be a collectible watch? Or is it better to take the SARY087, since it's a numbered limited edition?


Yes I think it will, going by the UK situation. I was told UK will not get any more...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

I am still waiting for mine to ship... fingers crossed soon...


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

i am already thinking of swapping the dials... i do like this combo better


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Because they know that watch collectors, especially Seiko watch collectors put on a better show than sharks in a feeding frenzy. LoL. :-d:-d:-d Who knows.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok for those of you in Malaysia...

- SSC673P1 - RM1,881.50 (~$475USD)
- SNE493P1 - RM1,754.30 (~$443USD)
- SRPC49K1 - RM2,141.20 (~$540USD)

Standard 15% discount applies. I am trying hard to get my hands on one, but haven't gotten lucky so far...


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Yasss... so I placed my order and made my payment. Picking mine up tomorrow!!


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

The Japanese model isn't released until February 9th. I'm jealous of everyone getting theirs early!


----------



## pastrana72 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## meatball (Nov 5, 2011)

Is USD 400 a good price? Was close to pulling the trigger on this, but I just have too many seiko divers at the moment (as if that's actually possible!)


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

appleb said:


> The Japanese model isn't released until February 9th. I'm jealous of everyone getting theirs early!


Good to know... I've been wondering. Was only given "first week of February" as the ETA on my preorder.



meatball said:


> Is USD 400 a good price? Was close to pulling the trigger on this, but I just have too many seiko divers at the moment (as if that's actually possible!)


USD$400 sounds like a great price. I've only seen $550-700, which is understandably pretty steep for a Turtle, despite its potentially limited numbers. Curious what the street sales prices have been in the UK and Asia...


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

jconli1 said:


> Good to know... I've been wondering. Was only given "first week of February" as the ETA on my preorder.
> 
> USD$400 sounds like a great price. I've only seen $550-700, which is understandably pretty steep for a Turtle, despite its potentially limited numbers. Curious what the street sales prices have been in the UK and Asia...


The turtle cost 3120 Hong Kong Dollars last week at the launch with discount.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## katuiran (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm enjoying mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

I would love to see it on a khaki nato 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Picked mine up earlier today!


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

And I can get one of these from where?


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Any update on when these should be available in the US?


----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)

First turtle. Always wanted one, but thought of something other than stainless steel. Just some variety in the collection. Surprised that Seiko actually did this.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Wlover said:


> View attachment 12816903


This is just cruel


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Wlover said:


> View attachment 12816901
> View attachment 12816903


The box stated Limited Edition. Are they Special or Limited Edition?


----------



## katuiran (Apr 6, 2015)

It is unnumbered limited edition. Just like the Blue Lagoons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

katuiran said:


> It is unnumbered limited edition. Just like the Blue Lagoons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the answer


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

So, to summarize the current situation : 

The SRPC49K's are already out in the wild in Asia and Europe, with a street price of ~US$400(?!) and we're not sure how many in total were made, though they are being called "limited". 
The SBDY005's (exact same watch as far as we can tell) are all still in a warehouse in Japan somewhere for the next three weeks, and were all preordered for ~US$600, and were in fact limited to 300 units.

Seiko... I try to understand you but I just... can't.

(Enjoying the pix, though!)


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

jconli1 said:


> So, to summarize, the SRPC49K's are already out in the wild in Asia and Europe, with a street price of ~US$400(?!) and we're not sure how many were made... but the 300 SBDY005's are all still in a warehouse in Japan somewhere, and were preordered for ~US$600.
> 
> Seiko... I try to understand you but I just... can't.
> 
> (Enjoying the pix, though!)


The PADI is already offered in some parts of Southeast Asia.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

therion said:


> Do you guys think that this will be a collectible watch? Or is it better to take the SARY087, since it's a numbered limited edition?


Yes, i picked this one early as one thats going to be very collectable, as long as they dont oversaturate the market, this one was always going to sell well.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

r3kahsttub said:


> The PADI is already offered in some parts of Southeast Asia.


Who said anything about a PADI?


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

jconli1 said:


> So, to summarize the current situation :
> 
> The SRPC49K's are already out in the wild in Asia and Europe, with a street price of ~US$400(?!) and we're not sure how many in total were made, though they are being called "limited".
> The SBDY005's (exact same watch as far as we can tell) are all still in a warehouse in Japan somewhere for the next three weeks, and were all preordered for ~US$600, and were in fact limited to 300 units.
> ...


LOL it does sound very strange when you put everything together.
I *guess* either SRPC + SYBD = 300 pieces(not likely), or SYBD = 300 pieces SRPC = ??? pieces(never disclosed). It's one of those unnumbered LEs, which IMO sounds very sneaky...
Price difference should be expected though. JDM is always a bit more expensive comparing to international versions. In this case it is a bit extreme though...


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

jconli1 said:


> Who said anything about a PADI?


My bad; misread the numbers


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

finally have some time to take some pics...


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Who here as pre ordered the SBDY005? If it doesn't end up having kanji day or isn't a numbered limited edition will you be going through with the order? A 50% premium over the SRPC49k for no difference just does not make sense. I have the Green LE limited numbered out of 3500 pieces and the Zimbe LE out of 1299 pieces with Sapphire, cyclops, bead blasted bracelet along with silicon strap and they both cost me the same as the SRPC49k so finding it very hard to justify the price.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

jasd said:


> Who here as pre ordered the SBDY005? If it doesn't end up having kanji day or is a numbered limited edition will you be going through with the order?


This is exactly my current mindset. When the initial news only mentioned "300 units" it was a no-brainer, but... now I'm feeling kind of ripped off.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

With the international version being called a limited edition but not numbered I thought it would be like the blue lagoon turtles and samurai's from last year that were meant to be 6000 each but can still be found.
Beginning to think that these are a lot more limited as they have totally disappeared from all the usual shops in Hong Kong 9 days after release and nobody can get any more stock. Guess time will tell....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

@imdamian, where is that black NATO from?


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

r3kahsttub said:


> @imdamian, where is that black NATO from?


just a generic nato from taobao.

these look good with orange natos too!


----------



## Grumpy514 (Apr 4, 2017)

These will not be released until February in the US correct? Been looking to buy one.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Grumpy514 said:


> These will not be released until February in the US correct? Been looking to buy one.


Pretty sure they're not going to be released in the US at all.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

What were the numbers on the Zimbe?


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Terry Lennox said:


> What were the numbers on the Zimbe?


1299 and each piece was numbered


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

jconli1 said:


> Pretty sure they're not going to be released in the US at all.


I asked a buddy that manages a Seiko authorized dealer and he said the same thing


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

ctsean said:


> I asked a buddy that manages a Seiko authorized dealer and he said the same thing


And Timeless Luxury that opened up preorders in the USA closed their page and let people that reserved them know that they'd only get 20 instead of 40. I am guessing either they're getting some of the only stock coming to the USA or that they're importing them to honor their pre orders.


----------



## dazeduno (Sep 27, 2016)

Seiko Australia just contacted me to let me know they’ve arrived as I asked to be put on the waiting list. I asked the RRP and was told $750 AUD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

walrusmonger said:


> I am guessing either they're getting some of the only stock coming to the USA or that they're importing them to honor their pre orders.


Quite a few US dealers seem to import from other regional suppliers when Seiko USA doesn't bring in a specific model for whatever reason. Pretty sure Island Watch does this quite a bit as well.



dazeduno said:


> Seiko Australia just contacted me to let me know they've arrived as I asked to be put on the waiting list. I asked the RRP and was told $750 AUD.


So more in line with Japan pricing... interesting. Wonder if they'll be the SBDY variant? Keep us posted if you pick it up!


----------



## GrahamWLC (Oct 20, 2016)

I placed an order in Australia as well. Told $750 AUD and should arrive this week. 
What’s a SBDY variant?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Why is the lume in the hands different from the hour markers? :s fail


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Why is the lume in the hands different from the hour markers? :s fail


why not?


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Why is the lume in the hands different from the hour markers? :s fail


Makes for good contrast? I dig it. Vivid orange minute hand with white trim... white hour hand with white trim... light orange markers (middle ground between the two).

I really don't think the markers are supposed to be "fake-vintage"... just a light orange.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Few pics of the SRPC48,the other black limited edition turtle.Think this one is a bit more subtle than the black edition turtle. Japan on the dial but not numbered.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Seiko could have sold a TON of these if they had made it a regular production model.

Maybe they will do a regular production Mini Turtle PVD with this same lume color. A girl can dream...


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

GrahamWLC said:


> I placed an order in Australia as well. Told $750 AUD and should arrive this week.
> What's a SBDY variant?


SBDY005 is the JDM designation of the SRPC49.

300pcs SBDY005 released in Japan and unknown number of SRPC49 released internationally.


----------



## GrahamWLC (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

eXis10z said:


> SBDY005 is the JDM designation of the SRPC49.
> 
> 300pcs SBDY005 released in Japan and 3500 SRPC49 released internationally.


Thanks for the info! Do you have a source for the SRPC49?


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok I've edited away the 3500 because I cannot recall where I read it from. It could be a mix up on my part too. Apologies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolhand68 (Feb 14, 2007)

This just in.


----------



## Coolhand68 (Feb 14, 2007)

Forgot attachment.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

walrusmonger said:


> And Timeless Luxury that opened up preorders in the USA closed their page and let people that reserved them know that they'd only get 20 instead of 40. I am guessing either they're getting some of the only stock coming to the USA or that they're importing them to honor their pre orders.


I spoke with Steve at Timeless last week. I had pre-ordered and he gave me the lowdown on the order status. Not feeling confident I placed an order from another supplier and today received word from Timeless that in fact they were only getting 20 pieces and refunding the rest. Luckily I ordered elsewhere.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

First detailed video review I've seen... (US customer, ordered from Phillippines)






Even covers the index vs. hand-lume controversy. 

I still recoil a bit when people say "vintage lume", the rest of the watch isn't overtly throwback/vintage (I mean, the case design, technically... but...) so I see the lume as light orange vs. "vintage look", but whatever... you either dig it or you don't.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine just shipped.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

There’s one on Watchrecon for 700 USD


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Terry Lennox said:


> Seiko could have sold a TON of these if they had made it a regular production model.
> 
> Maybe they will do a regular production Mini Turtle PVD with this same lume color. A girl can dream...


Precisely what I'm hoping for


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Honkylips said:


> There's one on Watchrecon for 700 USD


Nice ROI for the folks lucky enough to pick one up for ~US$400! (nothing wrong with a free market... interesting to see where the market price goes on these over time... I once had a Halios Seaforth sell on Ebay for twice what I paid... great watch, but hard to argue with that kind of demand.)



scottymac said:


> Mine just shipped.


Where was yours ordered from?


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone have any insight into why Seiko would chose to not sell this in the US? Seems like throwing money away.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The amazon seller I purchased from listed it again at a higher price. I was tempted because it’s an sbdy005, but passed (it sold of course). I was able to find one shipped for $477 two weeks back but they too sold out now. As long as I get one I’ll be happy, it would have been easy to buy a few for resale but that just encourages more scalping when it’s hard enough to find them.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

ctsean said:


> Anyone have any insight into why Seiko would chose to not sell this in the US? Seems like throwing money away.


The new turtles last year were their best selling watches in USA with a ton of demand.

Obviously we had to be punished.


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)

got this from the philippines 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawungkampret (Aug 27, 2010)

shelfcompact said:


> The new turtles last year were their best selling watches in USA with a ton of demand.
> 
> Obviously we had to be punished.


informed by timeless luxury watches that they are the only one selling in the US, but then only 20 pieces, and sold out during pre-order


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

sawungkampret said:


> informed by timeless luxury watches that they are the only one selling in the US, but then only 20 pieces, and sold out during pre-order


That's a strange business decision by Seiko.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

jtbr said:


> That's a strange business decision by Seiko.


Find this hard to believe as Hong Kong and Macau got a lot more than 20 pieces...

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

It's pretty simple. This watch isn't being sold by Seiko in the US at all. That happens a lot. Some independent US dealers ordered a few from European or Asian distributors just to be able to offer them. 

So far, the SRPC49K seems to have had its widest public release in HK/Macau/Singapore/Malaysia/Phillippines... and that's where all of the ones being resold online seem to be coming from. Street price was ~US$400 new for the fortunate few that got them, and now the going resale price is about ~$700. Looks like the official Seiko channels are sold out already, so any ones going for sale are likely being resold. Still no idea how many were actually made.

Up next, the Japan-only release (which we're pretty sure will be the SBDY005 and should be the first week of Feb) - which is limited to 300 units, and is priced at ~US$600. Yet to see if this one is actually numbered, has kanji date wheel vs. roman numerals, what the package contains, etc.

Has anyone in Australia picked one up from their home market (not bought online from another market?). Curious if Australia is getting SRPC's or SBDY's, and if SBDY's, if they have seen any physical differences yet.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

jconli1 said:


> It's pretty simple. This watch isn't being sold by Seiko in the US at all. That happens a lot. Some independent US dealers ordered a few from European or Asian distributors just to be able to offer them.
> 
> So far, the SRPC49K seems to have had its widest public release in HK/Macau/Singapore/Malaysia/Phillippines... and that's where all of the ones being resold online seem to be coming from. Street price was ~US$400 new for the fortunate few that got them, and now the going resale price is about ~$700. Looks like the official Seiko channels are sold out already, so any ones going for sale are likely being resold. Still no idea how many were actually made.
> 
> ...


Abit of a frustrating wait for me with the SBDY005, if it ends up with no differences I would rather save the extra and buy standard version but ofcourse by the time its released all the regular model stock will be long gone and selling at a marked up price everywhere...what is giving me hope is the SRPC48 which is the black pvd turtle with gold bezel and crown for Taiwan market has the Chinese day so I think the chances of SRPC49 having kanji is high


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

jconli1 said:


> Yet to see if this one is actually numbered, has kanji date wheel vs. roman numerals, what the package contains, etc.


Kanji date wheel is possible but numbered would be unlikely IMO.
BTW there's a non-LE SBDY004 released recently. Only one seller in Japan lists it at Yahoo. It looks a lot like SBDY005 but still very expensive(60000JPY).



jconli1 said:


> Has anyone in Australia picked one up from their home market (not bought online from another market?). Curious if Australia is getting SRPC's or SBDY's, and if SBDY's, if they have seen any physical differences yet.


SBDY is strictly for Japan domestic market only so Australia is getting SRPC, if Australia is getting any at all.
There is a HK guy showing a YouTube video of SBDY but I suspect what he gets is in fact SRPC.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

jconli1 said:


> Has anyone in Australia picked one up from their home market (not bought online from another market?). Curious if Australia is getting SRPC's or SBDY's, and if SBDY's, if they have seen any physical differences yet.


I picked up a SRPC49k from Melbourne Seiko boutique yesterday, not SBDY so not numbered.
It retalis for A$750 so much higher than Asian market street price. 
There were 10 pieces on monday and only one left after a day.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Got mine today. Love it. Nice LE box, too wasn't aware/expecting that.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Oops, double post somehow.


----------



## lvdb (Jul 14, 2008)

Received mine 2 days ago. It was sent from HK. Such a nice piece.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

In store


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> In store


where is this sir? how much srp? thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> In store


Hi,

Is this in Singapore ?

Regards,


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Redng said:


> where is this sir? how much srp? thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





phlabrooy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this in Singapore ?
> 
> Regards,


yes it is in Singapore, Vincent Watch more specifically.
Didn't ask how much but based on the photo, it seems to be SGD$678.40 for the turtle


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> yes it is in Singapore, Vincent Watch more specifically.
> Didn't ask how much but based on the photo, it seems to be SGD$678.40 for the turtle


Thanks !

Yes, based on the pic, that's what I figured, with the price in $, and the Bahasa / Chinese wording !!!

Regards,


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

Joining the club...arrived today from Hong Kong. Truly an awesome piece that even my wife, who is sick of my purchases, absolutely loves! And a happy wife = a happy watch purchase!!


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)

Sharing pictures of my black turtle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bev0 (Jan 3, 2016)

I bought mine a couple of days ago from a Sydney retailer. RRP is 750AUD but i managed to get it for 550AUD 

ps. Both my chapter ring and bezel are misaligned


----------



## GrahamWLC (Oct 20, 2016)

Just got mine!


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)

i got mine from a seller in the Philippines and he said he got it from Hong Kong. Ive noticed people who got from hk usually have roman day wheel, mine have english and spanish. Does Hk seiko have english spanish day wheel? thanks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mine arrived today  english/roman Day wheel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

Confirmed: SBDY004 has Kanji/English day wheel. It's pretty safe to say SBDY005 will have it as well.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

jerouy said:


> Confirmed: SBDY004 has Kanji/English day wheel. It's pretty safe to say SBDY005 will have it as well.


Source? Pictures? One more week till we find out. Hope I can get mine within two weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> Source? Pictures? One more week till we find out. Hope I can get mine within two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops forgot to post the image.
Saw this from a Chinese forum this morning. The owner purchased it during a trip to Tokyo.
Allow me to post that guys' pic...


----------



## Bev0 (Jan 3, 2016)

Mine purchased in Australia has Chinese numeral date.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Direct from customer services Seiko Japan:


First of all, SBDY005 has Kanji day wheel so that you can choose English or Japanese.

It is written “LIMITED EDITION” on the back, but each piece is not numbered



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Anyone pair this with an orange Crafter Blue strap? I'd like to see pics.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)

with blue uncle seiko waffle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Super nice....but the hand lume should match the dial lume. Annoying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

daveswordfish said:


> ...but the hand lume should match the dial lume. Annoying.


I kind of dig it. I think if it were specifically trying for fake-vintage throwback (fake patina all around, i.e. Black Bay Black, Oris 65, Seamaster 300, etc) that would be true... but considering the orange/white hands, the indexes seem (to me) more of a light orange than "faded radium/tritium" look, and the white lume against light orange just adds further contrast and follows the rest of the colorway.

I do kind of wish wish they glowed orange... with the hands still typical green lumibrite... that'd be pretty slick


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

daveswordfish said:


> Super nice....but the hand lume should match the dial lume. Annoying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a matter of taste, I like it..


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

knightRider said:


> It's a matter of taste, I like it..


No doubt, matter of taste. I love the watch, but that one aspect doesn't work for me. Not being critical, more disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrahamWLC (Oct 20, 2016)

So at the risk of being unpopular, has anyone noticed a slight change to the color/texture of the DLC coating on their watch case around the bezel? I have only had mine for a week (no diving or rough use) and I didn't notice anything right away, but the last couple of days have noticed the difference. A quick look on Instagram seems like this might be occurring on other ones as well.

I tried to show in these pics.

































This is my first DLC coated watch, so not sure if this is something common?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

GrahamWLC said:


> So at the risk of being unpopular, has anyone noticed a slight change to the color/texture of the DLC coating on their watch case around the bezel? I have only had mine for a week (no diving or rough use) and I didn't notice anything right away, but the last couple of days have noticed the difference. A quick look on Instagram seems like this might be occurring on other ones as well.
> 
> I tried to show in these pics.
> 
> This is my first DLC coated watch, so not sure if this is something common?


Looks like the grease/sweat from your hand filled the texture makes it a bit more shiny on where you can grab on the watch, and the coating around the bezel is less touched by your greasy paws so the finishing is still matt. I haven't got mine yet but this happened to my other PVD watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes it's obviously oil from the skin caught in the brushing. Polish away with some isopronanol and a q-tip, or just a dry piece of toilet paper will probably suffice.


----------



## GrahamWLC (Oct 20, 2016)

Great! Thanks for the knowledge. Much relieved.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone wanting to grab the JDM release SBDY005 just seen that ShoppinginJapan.net have available for preorder, all other places preorder is closed.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for that heads up. I was contemplating getting another one, but stopped when I saw the price. I wonder exactly how different it will be compared to SRPC49K1 (aka International release). Good luck to everyone else still hunting for one! These will be quick to fly off the shelves!


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

r3kahsttub said:


> Thanks for that heads up. I was contemplating getting another one, but stopped when I saw the price. I wonder exactly how different it will be compared to SRPC49K1 (aka International release). Good luck to everyone else still hunting for one! These will be quick to fly off the shelves!


Me too contemplating of getting another one. One on a leather strap and another on US waffle. :-d


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Think most people are waiting to see if they are numbered,if not apart from Japan on the dial isn't a big enough difference to justify buying both for me anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkim520 (Oct 20, 2016)

awesome thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

davym2112 said:


> Think most people are waiting to see if they are numbered,if not apart from Japan on the dial isn't a big enough difference to justify buying both for me anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Seiko Japan confirmed to me not numbered but does have Kanji day wheel


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a small family of Darth Turtles already, and have just added one more. Just FYI, the SRPC49K1 released in AU/NZ has the kanji datewheel. This would be my 4th DT and the fourth is strong in this one... b-)


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

r3kahsttub said:


> I have a small family of Darth Turtles already, and have just added one more. Just FYI, the SRPC49K1 released in AU/NZ has the kanji datewheel. This would be my 4th DT and the fourth is strong in this one... b-)


That's a Chinese day wheel mate.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Japanese kanji shares many similarities with Chinese characters. I understand there are actually two "variants" of this kanji datewheel -- the one in my pic reads "three" which is written _三_ in kanji, and then there is another with the alternate "Wednesday" which would be _水. _In fact, to be more accurate, _水_ actually reads as "water". The other kanji datewheel has elements rather than numbers, if I'm not mistaken. Not sure what the significance is, though.


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

r3kahsttub said:


> Japanese kanji shares many similarities with Chinese characters. I understand there are actually two "variants" of this kanji datewheel -- the one in my pic reads "three" which is written _三_ in kanji, and then there is another with the alternate "Wednesday" which would be _水. _In fact, to be more accurate, _水_ actually reads as "water". The other kanji datewheel has elements rather than numbers, if I'm not mistaken. Not sure what the significance is, though.


That's exactly the difference:
In Chinese, Wednesday is literally called "3rd day".
In Japanese, Wednesday is literally called "water day".
But still, they are completely different languages. One should not mix Japanese with Chinese just because they share the majority of character set, in the same way one should not mix English and French just because they share the majority of alphabet.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

r3kahsttub said:


> I have a small family of Darth Turtles already, and have just added one more. Just FYI, the SRPC49K1 released in AU/NZ has the kanji datewheel. This would be my 4th DT and the fourth is strong in this one... b-)


Wow! Having 2 same watch is serious already. You have 4 of them! How are you going to wear them ? On different occassion? Or different strap on each watch?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

leong33 said:


> Wow! Having 2 same watch is serious already. You have 4 of them! How are you going to wear them ? On different occassion? Or different strap on each watch?


Or flip for profit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

leong33 said:


> Wow! Having 2 same watch is serious already. You have 4 of them! How are you going to wear them ? On different occassion? Or different strap on each watch?


He didn't buy them to wear (at least not all of them), he bought them to sell


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Give the dude a break guys. Its a free market. He could have sold the watch to a deserving chap across the globe who is deprive of this. And a willing happy buyer and a willing seller. Profit ? Thats to remunerate him for his effort and his risk taking effort.


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Nobody "attacked" him for buying with the purpose of reselling. Simply pointed out why he has 4 (he's already sold one, so it's not even like we were guessing)


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Without resellers we wouldn’t have the variety of JDM and TDM pieces in the US. If Seiko was smart they’d just offer more of these pieces through the boutiques , possibly with a web shop, that can get these into our hands with AD warranties. I don’t see why it would be that tough to set up a web shop and ship a couple of hundred of pieces of each of the popular models to a warehouse so that we don’t need to pay scalpers. Things like the Alpinist, lowercase prospex, etc.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Gents, I am not offended in the least. I bought a total of 5 turtles. The first one, I preordered from a web store in NZ. Then when I found out it was being sold locally, I bought 4 more. The NZ one had a much higher retail price and then you factor in shipping and taxes. I have sold 3 so far - 1 went to a friend for whatever I paid, and 2 for under $650 each. I have worn 1 so far; so when I finally received the one I preordered which had a kanji (or chinese) datewheel, I slapped it on my wrist as well. I really like this watch; if you scroll through the pages, you may find me very enthusiastic!

Did I buy extra to flip? Sure; I figure I'd cut my losses - at least now I have a _slightly_ more unique datewheel (at least unique in my area)! If I see more Darth Turtles around, I am likely to pick them up as well


----------



## superbry (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: SRPC49K / SBDY005 Turtle thread*

joining the club


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^That is a great looking watch!


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

View attachment 12878733


On a Uncle Seiko waffle strap. This strap the best combination for this watch with a PVD buckle


----------



## Douglas Ong (Jan 25, 2013)

The 005 is supposedly being released in Japan today. Halfway through 9 Feb already and the pre-order status on japan-onlinestore hasn't yet changed. Previous purchases from Japan to Singapore, albeit via Rakuten, have been quick to receive so I'm hoping it arrives in the mail before the long weekend next week. Fingers and toes crossed for the kanji date wheel.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

well... the SBDY005 is officially inbound...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Douglas Ong said:


> The 005 is supposedly being released in Japan today. Halfway through 9 Feb already and the pre-order status on japan-onlinestore hasn't yet changed. Previous purchases from Japan to Singapore, albeit via Rakuten, have been quick to receive so I'm hoping it arrives in the mail before the long weekend next week. Fingers and toes crossed for the kanji date wheel.


No need, already confirmed it has.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Douglas Ong (Jan 25, 2013)

jconli1 said:


> well... the SBDY005 is officially inbound...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the same confirmation. Damn they're efficient, & no, I'm not complaining.

Wrist shots when the package arrives.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The place I ordered my SRPC49 from got them in and the wait is KILLING me for them to ship it out. The total price was $477, which seems to be very good for this model. I cancelled out my 2nd amazon order of the SBDY005 since that would have been $650, not a deal breaker but not worth the nearly $200 premium over the non-Japan model.

Looking forward to more pics from people that get them.


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

walrusmonger said:


> The place I ordered my SRPC49 from got them in and the wait is KILLING me for them to ship it out. The total price was $477, which seems to be very good for this model. I cancelled out my 2nd amazon order of the SBDY005 since that would have been $650, not a deal breaker but not worth the nearly $200 premium over the non-Japan model.
> 
> Looking forward to more pics from people that get them.


Dang - for 477 I might have bought one. No way I'd spend 600+ for second hand though.


----------



## desmoface (Jun 27, 2008)

Ahhh, congrats..may we ask where you got it for that price?

steve



walrusmonger said:


> The place I ordered my SRPC49 from got them in and the wait is KILLING me for them to ship it out. The total price was $477, which seems to be very good for this model. I cancelled out my 2nd amazon order of the SBDY005 since that would have been $650, not a deal breaker but not worth the nearly $200 premium over the non-Japan model.
> 
> Looking forward to more pics from people that get them.


----------



## AlfieTheAssistant (Aug 1, 2017)

I received my SRPC49K1 earlier this week but I had to send it back next day.

No more misaligned chapter rings to my collection. I'm so disappointed Seiko's quality.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Mine was ordered from a HK seller as when I ordered most places were sold out and unfortunately looks like I have another couple week wait for them to receive the SBDY005 and then send to me


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Strapcode is making pvd endlinks for the turtle now. The oyster is available now and the endmill is coming soon according to the IG account. What do you guys think? I'm planning on getting the endmill just for the taper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

SBDY005 just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

So far anyone experienced misalignment in your Black Turtle?

Has Seiko improve?


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

leong33 said:


> So far anyone experienced misalignment in your Black Turtle?
> 
> Has Seiko improve?


It's the same as other turtles. Some are better than others.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

leong33 said:


> Has Seiko improve?


I hoped they had between Nov 2015, my SRP775, and Oct 2016, my 773... and the 773 was much worse than the 775. =|


----------



## Douglas Ong (Jan 25, 2013)

My SBDY005 arrived yesterday. Super efficient. Japan launch was last Friday, 9 Feb. Was shipped out same day, processed and flew out over the weekend. Arrived in Singapore and was delivered to me yesterday, Monday 12th.

Well packed as one would expect. Seiko box nothing to shout about...the usual cardboard affair but jazzed up a little with the orange accents.

The watch was as expected. Despite only being a couple of months since it's official announcement, there's been loads of pics and a number of YouTube reviews thanks to the earlier launch of SRPC49K.

Chapter ring is aligned properly on my example and the bezel lines up ok at 12 o'clock too. Super stoked with the kanji day wheel, which is the first I've had. What struck me initially was the orange colour of the minute hand. It's not terribly bright and seemed almost patchy like it wasn't painted on consistently and with enough coatings but that was under less than ideal artificial light when I got home in the evening. Looks better looking at it again the morning after. Used an led lamp last night supplemented by my iPhone torch to charge up the superluminova but I found the lume to be significantly less bright than the regular Seiko affair which pretty much lights up like a torch. Likely the faux patina takes away from out and out brightness. Will give it a good dose in the sun later today and see what's what.

Now onto some pics (or it didn't happen)...


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

digging it on grey...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Douglas Ong (Jan 25, 2013)

Lume shot which after a blast of direct sunlight isn't too bad afterall.










And a 'tool' shot for a tool watch.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

leong33 said:


> So far anyone experienced misalignment in your Black Turtle?


The SBDY is exactly the same as my SKX... chapter ring is off about 1 degree clockwise... bezel is about 1 degree off counter-clockwise (about a half-stop on the 120 click scale). Guess I was hoping for somewhat better tolerances on this run, but it's not terrible. Doesn't register to the eye unless you're specifically looking for it... but then when you see it you can't unsee it.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine has also arrived yesterday. It's my first Turtle and I'm surprised on how very well it fits my 7.25" wrist. It does wear bigger than an SKX007, but the shape of the case hugs my wrist much better. I'm not sure if it's a keeper though, I'm no fan of that bright white day/date window on the "aged" dial. It's just wrong..


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I seemed to receive one of the last if not the last SRPC49K1 available from new in the U.K. 

I actually doubted that what I had just paid for online was in stock at all. It had sold out on every website I visited. A total impulse purchase but I don’t regret it in the slightest.

Since it arrived last Wednesday I’ve worn it a lot. I must admit it did feel odd handing over £430 for a Seiko Turtle.. 

I’ve had a SRP775 and later a SRP773 and I eventually moved both on. This is more exclusive though and I dig the colour scheme. 

I’ve put it on a Uncle Seiko tropic strap and swapped the black Seiko buckle over. I’m not sure I have ever had such a perfect watch/strap combination. It really does look the business. I may have to try the waffle strap also to see how it compares?

I’m going to wear it often and enjoy the watch. It’s easy to get hung up on exclusivity and resale value but at the end of the day it’s a (very nice) Seiko Turtle, my money would be safer in a GMT2 Batman...


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

FishPizza said:


> ...I'm not sure I have ever had such a perfect watch/strap combination. It really does look the business.


pix!


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Great combo! Has anyone tried it on an orange Isofrane/Borealis?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Got mine yesterday. Good news is bezel and chapter ring aligned perfectly. But the minute hand is 7 minutes off. Again, Seiko quality control hasn't changed at all.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I preordered the SBDY005 back in December on rakuten when they were first announced. Now the seller says they cannot fulfill the preorder and my purchase is cancelled. =(


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

That blows! Guess they saw the $$$ and said FU to customer respect.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Been wearing it all day and couldn't unsee the misaligned minute hand. Hand to open it up and fix it. I hope everyone else has better luck with Seiko lottery.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

The bezel insert is off by half of a click on mine. Do you guys think it would be possible to heat it up with a hairdryer and move it in the right position?
I can set it into the correct position between two clicks and it stays there, but knowing it's off is always there in back of my mind..bloody ocd..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ffnc1020 said:


> Got mine yesterday. Good news is bezel and chapter ring aligned perfectly. But the minute hand is 7 minutes off. Again, Seiko quality control hasn't changed at all.


can be fixed at least! well, same with chapter ring but yea. these are lame QC slips, their tolerances are much too wide.

edit: ha, looks like you already fixed it!


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

This has probably been asked before and I’ve tried to find the answer elsewhere but how many of these SRPC49’s are going to be produced?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

FishPizza said:


> This has probably been asked before and I've tried to find the answer elsewhere but how many of these SRPC49's are going to be produced?


It's a limited edition in a bunch of countries (SRPC49) but limited to 300 in Japan (SBDY005). The Blue Lagoon turtle was limited to 5000 from what I remember and this piece seems to be much harder to get.

The one I ordered two months ago has yet to ship and I'm getting worried that the seller will not follow through. I missed a chance for the SBDY005 but I didn't want to pay close to $700 for one of these.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

I just received my SBDY005 from Shopping in Japan yesterday. The bezel alignment is off by quite a bit and the chapter ring seems to be off just slightly. I will update with pics soon.

ffnc1020, how could you tell that the minute hand was off? Sorry about the newb question, I am still relatively new to watches. Thanks!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

thrty8street said:


> I just received my SBDY005 from Shopping in Japan yesterday. The bezel alignment is off by quite a bit and the chapter ring seems to be off just slightly. I will update with pics soon.
> 
> ffnc1020, how could you tell that the minute hand was off? Sorry about the newb question, I am still relatively new to watches. Thanks!


When the minute hand hits 12 the hour hand is not dead on the hour marker, and vice versa. In my first picture above, the hour hand is at 12 and the minute hand is obviously not at 12.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

ffnc1020 said:


> When the minute hand hits 12 the hour hand is not dead on the hour marker, and vice versa. In my first picture above, the hour hand is at 12 and the minute hand is obviously not at 12.


I understand now, thanks!


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

Seiko SBDY005 JDM
Air Diver's 200m
Black Series LTD. Edition


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Well Then Lets See said:


> Seiko SBDY005 JDM
> Air Diver's 200m
> Black Series LTD. Edition
> 
> View attachment 12905763


lovin' the strap, where's it from?


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Just ordered my SBDY, I was originally passing on this but succumbed to the desire to own all the "main" Turtle LE's. I have a Zimbe, Green, Blue Lagoon, and a PADI (Not LE, but a significant model) - so adding the SBDY made sense. 

I've never been much of a PVD/IP/DLC guy, but this Turtle is really growing on me.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## manise (Jan 31, 2018)

I have just received a phone call from my AD shop in Singapore. The watch is available and ready to be picked up. Yahoo!!

I'll post pictures later.... Cannot wait ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Pulled the trigger on Strapcode pvd oyster realizing it taper down to 18. Here it is.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

IT's stated on the BOX that are ONLY 300pc SBDBY005










jerouy said:


> Oh that I don't know. I guess they will be... 300 is a rather low number after all, comparing to other LE...


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, loving this one!


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> Pulled the trigger on Strapcode pvd oyster realizing it taper down to 18. Here it is.


Looks great! Mines en route right now, same one. I'll have by Wednesday. Congrats!


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Got an extra pc of SBDY005 if anyone interested please PM . 
Warning: Its not gonna be cheap as I paid custom as well, but willing to sell to a collector at my cost(documented) + shipping


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> Pulled the trigger on Strapcode pvd oyster realizing it taper down to 18. Here it is.


Looks really good

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

question .. PVD SUPER OYSTER from strap code ... the end links on urs are for a turtle ? which model is this exactly on their website


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Well Then Lets See said:


> question .. PVD SUPER OYSTER from strap code ... the end links on urs are for a turtle ? which model is this exactly on their website


Yes. It's on their front page. Also you can search "BBK47" if I remember correctly.

Edit: it's BBK047


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## avengerpenguin (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally managed to find one to add to my collection!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if Seiko repairs misaligned day/date wheels under warranty? How misaligned does it have to be for them to recognize it as out of spec?


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

My Strapcode bracelet finally arrived. Immediately put it on and very, very happy with the quality and look!


----------



## GrahamWLC (Oct 20, 2016)

On Erika’s Original Black Op strap


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

GrahamWLC said:


> On Erika's Original Black Op strap


Excellent... was just thinking an Erika's might be perfect option for this. Have two Alphasharks but they're really thick, and the watch is already a bit of a monster for my taste. Really like this look.

Now... black or grey... (or both)?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

@GrahamWLC I think you have found the perfect strap for this watch, it looks excellent!


----------



## GrahamWLC (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks! My first Erika’s. Very comfy.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

found this beat up old 21mm zulu strap I hadn't used in a few years... turns out it's a pretty great pairing.

(This watch is a bit bigger than I usually like, and 22mm straps always feel a bit too wide for me... it's been equal parts fun/frustrating coming up with good strap options for this)


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

The ninja turtle or squale 1521 pvd? The size of the seiko turtle scares me... lol


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got mine, love it! Waiting for the Strapcode oyster bracelet to get back in stock...some pics...














































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k on canvas strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

Anyone trying to get rid of their SBDY005 for a reasonable price? Lol hmu


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

woohoo - mine is in the mail from the UK. I was worried I wouldn't get one of the few the dealer got


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)

got mine 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrival


Where did that strap come from? I've been looking for a good dark brown but it's not as easy as I thought it'd be...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

jconli1 said:


> Where did that strap come from? I've been looking for a good dark brown but it's not as easy as I thought it'd be...


That's actually jungle green. It's on the dark side very nice goes well ToxicNATO.

https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/toxic-shiznit-black-out-limited-supply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

On OD canvas for Saint Patrick's day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Fresh from the UK. Glad I jumped on it - this will do nicely for a full time actual diving dive watch.


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, new here and just wanted to ask if the black pvd coating scratches easy. I have a friend who is looking to get rid of his and wondering if it's a good daily wearer ?


----------



## rdi611 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi,

I just got mine. If you are on the fence about getting one, jump in. It's even better in person than in the pictures!


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

starow said:


> Hi, new here and just wanted to ask if the black pvd coating scratches easy. I have a friend who is looking to get rid of his and wondering if it's a good daily wearer ?


If you can get it for reasonable price, I'd say just grab it. There are examples on Ebay that have sold for 850.00 (US$). If you decide you don't want it, it'll be pretty easy to get rid of at almost guaranteed profit


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Strap matches the lume perfectly.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I’ve been wearing mine daily for about 6 weeks. No dings, yet.


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I've been wearing mine daily for about 6 weeks. No dings, yet.


Have you scratched the case yet? Just curious if any metal is showing when it gets scratched


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

Couldn't resist and paid what my friend payed for it, so good deal. Should have it in a couple of days.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I’ve hit a few objects, even metal, but no scratches are noticeable.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I’ve hit a few objects, even metal, but no scratches are noticeable.


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Good to know the PVD has some toughness to it. 

While I bought it as an all purpose swimming/ snorkeling/ diving etc... watch, the idea that it may have long term collector value is starting to make me question using it that way.


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

Mine just came in about an hour ago. I gotta say, I’m glad I made this purchase. It fits actually smaller than I thought it would. It’s true what they say, it really does fit smaller in person. Had to put a pvd nato on asap. Mine came with a Chinese/English day wheel. Technically Japanese use the same number system right? Anyways, the alignment isn’t all that on mine either. Could be better. I also noticed some discoloration. I might be knit-picking. I thought it was a smudge, but it just won’t come off. Overall, I’m really happy with it. Wish I could get the sbdy005 with the Japanese kanji, but they’re listed pretty high now. This one will do


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

I got mine last night and was thinking along the same lines as you, but its such a beautiful watch that i couldn't leave it in the box never to be worn.


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> On OD canvas for Saint Patrick's day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am lusting so hard right now


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Skim_Milk said:


> i am lusting so hard right now


Pull the trigger!! You won't regret it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> Skim_Milk said:
> 
> 
> > i am lusting so hard right now
> ...


Yep... I'd do it befor the prices really change.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

was inspired by a few of your olive green straps... really sets off the cream and orange.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

New bracelet from Strapcode just landed! I like it a lot! There are two other style bracelet options, but this was my favorite, the oyster!




























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

jconli1 said:


> found this beat up old 21mm zulu strap I hadn't used in a few years... turns out it's a pretty great pairing.
> 
> (This watch is a bit bigger than I usually like, and 22mm straps always feel a bit too wide for me... it's been equal parts fun/frustrating coming up with good strap options for this)
> 
> The Khaki strap really makes the markers pop! Nice choice!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

My latest and my oldest Seiko


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

jconli1 said:


> was inspired by a few of your olive green straps... really sets off the cream and orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this nato? The color combination looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

Are any of you guys switching out the day/date wheel? The photo isn’t mine. It looks pretty good with the black day/date. I’m on the fence about it


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

It's nice with that black date wheel. My plan was to mod mine, even have the lumed bezel insert already, but with the apparent instant collectible status of it, I can't bring myself to do anything to it.


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

ctsean said:


> It's nice with that black date wheel. My plan was to mod mine, even have the lumed bezel insert already, but with the apparent instant collectible status of it, I can't bring myself to do anything to it.


I feel you 100%. That's why I'm hesitant to switch out the day/date wheel.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

thrty8street said:


> Where did you get this nato? The color combination looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Toxic N80's... like that they're more matte and fabric-like than the more recent glossy "seat-belt" types

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CyberT (Mar 4, 2018)

If anybody needs an idea for a strap  This looks perfect on my ninja turtle! It's the Watchgecko Zuludiver blue bond with black PVD finish


----------



## jtscottUM (May 18, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> New bracelet from Strapcode just landed! I like it a lot! There are two other style bracelet options, but this was my favorite, the oyster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bracelet is amazing


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

How about a Crafter blue orange /. it's a shame PVD hardware isn't available isn't available for it


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

ctsean said:


> How about a Crafter blue orange /. it's a shame PVD hardware isn't available isn't available for it


That looks fantastic, perfect summer watch


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

On leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

That light leather strap looks good on the Ninja!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Double post, again :-s


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

On a B&S nato ...


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> On leather today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I. D. On this strap, sir? It looks good!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> On leather today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick shots! Great work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

itsajobar said:


> Sick shots! Great work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BurnSurvivor said:


> I. D. On this strap, sir? It looks good!


Here you go..
https://etsy.me/2pTF8ym

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

So I sold mine...

After a few weeks of agonizing, I decided the SBDY wasn't for me. Really loved looking at it, but it wears a bit bigger than I prefer and I found myself picking other options for daily wear.

Everyone *says* they're appreciating and will be a true collector's piece... since there isn't any eBay or Watchrecon sales history from the US, thus no current established "market price", I figured I'd be the guinea pig. I put it up with a reasonable starting price of $900 (essentially break-even, just covering my purchase/shipping/customs/Ebay fees). After a 7 day auction with plenty of Instagram hyping and notice posted appropriately on WUS (not cross-promoted on this thread per the rules), it sold for...

... drumroll ...

$900 - 1 whole bid.

Fine by me (someone who wants it gets it at a great price, and I don't lose anything in the process), but it might deflate the idea that these are rapidly-appreciating collector's pieces with a big market of potential buyers. Seiko knew it would be special and the retail pricing reflects that compared to the standard Turtle. Then they counter-punched SBDY buyers by offering the SRPC for significantly less. Now that the SPRC49J's are out and fully indistinguishable from the SBDY... so even the kanji/"made in Japan" combo isn't exclusive.

Either way, still a very, very cool watch in either flavor. Love seeing what everyone is doing with theirs. Plus, it really turned me back on to the joy of PVD, leading me back to a slightly smaller old favorite I always wanted to check out (Techne Goshawk)









Enjoy!


----------



## Dlee221 (Apr 5, 2018)

So I’m confused. I have a SRPCJ1 and the date wheel is English/Roman only. I thought the Made in Japan should also have Kanji? Am I mistaken?


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hmm... I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I've seen a few "made in Japan" dials (with kanji day wheel) that were listed as SRPC49J's lately.

(here's an example of one currently on Ebay - not affiliated with this auction at all : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prospex-Bl...425825?hash=item4678cd37e1:g:ZjAAAOSw8RNamqbe )


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Dlee221 said:


> So I'm confused. I have a SRPCJ1 and the date wheel is English/Roman only. I thought the Made in Japan should also have Kanji? Am I mistaken?


They could be made in japan for other markets. SBDY is made in japan for japan domestic market.


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Loved mine so much that I purchased another. Not sure what I will do with it but I am hoping one of my sons will soon be bitten with the Seiko bug.


----------



## Dlee221 (Apr 5, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> They could be made in japan for other markets. SBDY is made in japan for japan domestic market.


I bought my J1 version from a US reseller on eBay which might explain the lack of Asian date wheel.


----------



## Dlee221 (Apr 5, 2018)

jconli1 said:


> Hmm... I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I've seen a few "made in Japan" dials (with kanji day wheel) that were listed as SRPC49J's lately.
> 
> There seems to be many variants out in the wild. Limited edition without known production runs, various date differences within references...so confusing. I'm a first time Seiko buyer, are they always like this?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dlee221 said:


> jconli1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I've seen a few "made in Japan" dials (with kanji day wheel) that were listed as SRPC49J's lately.
> ...


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

They made a couple of these with different day wheels. I’ve seen SRPC49K’s with Roman Numerals,German and French. The J’s day wheel have Roman Numerals and Chinese-Japanese kanji for numbers. The Sunday symbol on the Chinese-Japanese Number wheel is the same as the JDM Japanese kanji wheel. Sbdy005 is the only One released with the Japanese kanji wheel. I think they represent the planets. I could be wrong. SRPC49K are the ones that were produced the most. The J’s are second. I heard the Chinese-Japanese numerals were limited to maybe 600 (heard these only sold at Australia and Taiwan). Not sure about the J’s with Roman numerals. Maybe the same amount. SBDY is the most limited. Supposedly 300. There might be more K versions like Dutch day wheel, but I’ve never seen it. This is just some info I’ve heard from watch stores across the world when I was buying mine. Could be wrong info...


----------



## mightyboosh (Oct 23, 2017)

Was debating with myself over whether to get one of these lovely watches for an eternity.

Is it too late to take the plunge now and get one at a reasonable price? Based in the UK


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

srpc49k1 avec hirsch carbone noir


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Stealth mode:


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Loving this watch ....


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

mightyboosh said:


> Was debating with myself over whether to get one of these lovely watches for an eternity.
> 
> Is it too late to take the plunge now and get one at a reasonable price? Based in the UK


I know the UK got some pretty recently - I got mine from a UK dealer a couple weeks ago. Might want to call around to some Seiko dealers, see if anyone has any in stock.


----------



## mightyboosh (Oct 23, 2017)

ctsean said:


> I know the UK got some pretty recently - I got mine from a UK dealer a couple weeks ago. Might want to call around to some Seiko dealers, see if anyone has any in stock.


Tried a good few at this stage, could you send on the dealer you used if you don't mind?


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

mightyboosh said:


> Tried a good few at this stage, could you send on the dealer you used if you don't mind?


https://www.hillierjewellers.co.uk/ It was posted in this thread earlier and, according to a Hillier rep response to an email I sent, they sold out pretty much immediately.


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

ctsean said:


> https://www.hillierjewellers.co.uk/ It was posted in this thread earlier and, according to a Hillier rep response to an email I sent, they sold out pretty much immediately.


Sign up for their wait list online. I picked one up through Hillier and one through Steiner (Austria) both at relatively reasonable prices.


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Dino7 said:


> Loving this watch ....


Is that a Strapcode?


----------



## xplay (Mar 17, 2018)

For those who are confused by the model No.
SRPC49K1 - English/Roman
SRPC49J1 - English/Chinese Kanji
SBDY005 - English/Japanese Kanji

I made some mods on the day/date wheel on my SRPC49J1 to black kanji day/date wheel and sapphire glass


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

That's awesome mod with the black kanji day /date wheel and new crystal.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

@xplay, Thanks for the clarification of the there different models. I was just getting ready to Google, so you saved me the effort.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

bheinselman said:


> Is that a Strapcode?


Yes strapcode endmill


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

xplay said:


> For those who are confused by the model No.
> SRPC49K1 - English/Roman
> SRPC49J1 - English/Chinese Kanji
> SBDY005 - English/Japanese Kanji
> ...


Nice mod, bro. I was thinking of switching the day/date wheel as well


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

SBDY005 ...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja on dark khaki canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> Ninja on dark khaki canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. I.D. On the strap? Also, did you use the fat spring bars on the strap? Thanks


----------



## xplay (Mar 17, 2018)

BurnSurvivor said:


> Nice mod, bro. I was thinking of switching the day/date wheel as well


Follow the Nike slogan , Just Do It 
Anyway , i'm done with black turtle . Will move on to the next watch SRP777 (Hands/Sapphire Crystal/Ceramic Bezel Insert/Kanji Day Date Wheel).


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BurnSurvivor said:


> Looks nice. I.D. On the strap? Also, did you use the fat spring bars on the strap? Thanks


RedRockStraps !!! Yes, used the stock fat spring bars no problem  see link below

https://etsy.me/2niJQU0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

xplay said:


> For those who are confused by the model No.
> SRPC49K1 - English/Roman
> SRPC49J1 - English/Chinese Kanji
> SBDY005 - English/Japanese Kanji
> ...


You Sir have made this watch perfect! May we please know where you have sourced these parts? And what are the part numbers?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja on 1952 vintage OD canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xplay (Mar 17, 2018)

therion said:


> You Sir have made this watch perfect! May we please know where you have sourced these parts? And what are the part numbers?


I bought from online seller. You can try email chino/higuchi to enquiry .


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

this Micah canvas arrived yesterday. 







it was on a Drew MOD gray. the Ninja looks great on anything.


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

The canvas straps look great on this model turtle.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k on burnt orange RedRockStrap canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> SRPC49k on burnt orange RedRockStrap canvas
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an awesome combination.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

jtbr said:


> That's an awesome combination.


Thank you Sir. Loving it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

on DrunkArt


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's selection
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

starting with same as yesterday SRPC49 on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Are more of these going to be available for sale or is the run done? I really want 1 but they’re really expensive used. Also, how much were they going for new before the price hikes? Thanks


----------



## katuiran (Apr 6, 2015)

eaglepowers said:


> Are more of these going to be available for sale or is the run done? I really want 1 but they're really expensive used. Also, how much were they going for new before the price hikes? Thanks


I guess no more production. In the Philippines when it first came out it was $325 with discount already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

SRPC49K was retailing for US$575 in Australia from official Seiko boutique with no discount. Some got it with slight discount from other retailers here i believe.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

eaglepowers said:


> Are more of these going to be available for sale or is the run done? I really want 1 but they're really expensive used. Also, how much were they going for new before the price hikes? Thanks


I paid 495 US$ for an SRPC49K from the UK, plus shipping.


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

ctsean said:


> eaglepowers said:
> 
> 
> > Are more of these going to be available for sale or is the run done? I really want 1 but they're really expensive used. Also, how much were they going for new before the price hikes? Thanks
> ...


Was this the preorder price, or you just got it?


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

BurnSurvivor said:


> Was this the preorder price, or you just got it?


The dealer listed it as a pre-order price, but it was only a few weeks ago, so a while after the first batch went on sale in Asia.


----------



## semiotech (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's mine with after market domed crystal and Erika's MN strap. My new favourite watch.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Here is a pic of my sbdy005 I took today while running errands. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

xplay said:


> I bought from online seller. You can try email chino/higuchi to enquiry .


I'm sorry for a delayed response, but I really appreciate your response! Thank you!


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

This baby is sexy with a lot of suits !


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ponch10 (Sep 25, 2014)

This is very nice....but 3 times the price of a SRP77X, for essentially the same movement in new clothes?
I get it is a limited model, but it is also still a Seiko, isn't it?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ponch10 said:


> This is very nice....but 3 times the price of a SRP77X, for essentially the same movement in new clothes?
> I get it is a limited model, but it is also still a Seiko, isn't it?


that's why I hate how they do so many special/limited models, instead of just making them 'all part of the lineup'. a couple specials should be expected, and is whatever, but there should just be permanently available variations at all times. in cancelling the 1st 4 turtles, now you can't even get the plain vanilla 777 anymore (or for not too much longer). than it itself is ridiculous.

you end up still getting a solid watch but with the higher price for the 'special', the value gets traded for the rare color or whatever. so because they know 'people gotta have it', they end up getting a ~$250+ watch for $6-800.

normally i don't mind this type of marketing gimmick when it's something lower cost but when i can't casually toss up 700 bones every time Seiko wants to make a cooler model, it irritates me haha.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Still going strong after about four months of wrist time.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Double post


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

Couple from diving in Bonaire last week


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Wow. Nice to see the Ninja in its true element.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

ctsean said:


> Couple from diving in Bonaire last week


Dude, that's so dope.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49K on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Morning pocket shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)

Got one incoming tomorrow. Narrowly missed out on one locally and managed to find one online instead. Pics when it’s here... I have lots of 22mm straps to try it on, too.


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)

Got one incoming tomorrow. Narrowly missed out on one locally and managed to find one online instead. Pics when it’s here... I have lots of 22mm straps to try it on, too.


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)

It's here! Really like it. I found the rubber strap a bit bulky, chucking it on a black USM NATO makes it really feel great. Ok it's quite big but it feels and looks right, it sort of melts into a nice tactile pebble shape and doesn't 'feel' big. Seems to keep good time, lost maybe 3 or 4 seconds in 12 hours and alignment etc is perfect. Chuffed


----------



## Kahlua (Nov 17, 2017)

A friend of mine just bought this watch several months ago, using them as daily beater apparently turned out to be a bad idea as the PVD coating tend to "chip" when taking a bump from daily wear.


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)

That’s ok with me. The whole point is that it’s a watch to wear when I don’t want to be careful (although I have yet to hear about this from an actual owner, so the anecdotal evidence tends to say the opposite)


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

ped said:


> It's here! Really like it. I found the rubber strap a bit bulky, chucking it on a black USM NATO makes it really feel great. Ok it's quite big but it feels and looks right, it sort of melts into a nice tactile pebble shape and doesn't 'feel' big. Seems to keep good time, lost maybe 3 or 4 seconds in 12 hours and alignment etc is perfect. Chuffed


What's that watch to the left of the turtle? I thought Benrus but the name on the dial is too long :/

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Kahlua said:


> A friend of mine just bought this watch several months ago, using them as daily beater apparently turned out to be a bad idea as the PVD coating tend to "chip" when taking a bump from daily wear.


I wear mine as a beater. It's taken quite a few bumps without a mark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)

To the left of the Turtle is my Westclox diver. Thread here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/westclox-vietnam-era-diver-4461858.html


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

ped said:


> To the left of the Turtle is my Westclox diver.


Thanks ped!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ped said:


> To the left of the Turtle is my Westclox diver. Thread here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/westclox-vietnam-era-diver-4461858.html


Thanks for including the link of your article about your Westclox. Interesting history of a good looking watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

ped said:


> To the left of the Turtle is my Westclox diver. Thread here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/westclox-vietnam-era-diver-4461858.html


Double post.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

Just randomly walking past a jeweler shop today and what do I see in the window, but a brand new ninja turtle on sale. I'm trying to convince myself that i don't need two of the same watch.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Probably a dumb question, but is the black Turtle officially sold out through official channels?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

starow said:


> Just randomly walking past a jeweler shop today and what do I see in the window, but a brand new ninja turtle on sale. I'm trying to convince myself that i don't need two of the same watch.


On sale? How much? Just curious as they are selling above RRP sec hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> On sale? How much? Just curious as they are selling above RRP sec hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The girl told me $690 aud but when i went back the owner said she made a mistake and its $750. I should have brought in the first time round.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

starow said:


> The girl told me $690 aud but when i went back the owner said she made a mistake and its $750. I should have brought in the first time round.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I would have been surprised. Yes you should have bought! Even at RRP these are going second hand above that. I'd get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

With an Uncle Seiko tropic strap - nice but could be a little mire flexible


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

How's the PVD coating holding up on these? has anyone noticed any flaking or issues yet, or is it all good so far?


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

X2-Elijah said:


> How's the PVD coating holding up on these? has anyone noticed any flaking or issues yet, or is it all good so far?


Modern PVD is pretty good. It's not going to start flaking. Mine has held up well.

Like all PVD, scratches are what the problem is... so if you're going to knock it around, at some point you'll scratch through the PVD layer exposing stainless steel.


----------



## CyberT (Mar 4, 2018)

I have been taking mine for a swim whole summer


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)

Hm I sold mine in the end... I did really like it but ultimately I suppose it was a bit too big; I'm so used to wearing a 38mm vintage diver which is also very lightweight it felt massive putting the Seiko back on. I will always view them fondly, though.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

After more than a year on the wrists of some lucky WUSers, has anyone seen any signs of wear on the PVD coating of this watch?


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

KLC said:


> After more than a year on the wrists of some lucky WUSers, has anyone seen any signs of wear on the PVD coating of this watch?


Yep, all my pvd coating has worn off twice already.
I just had it recoated at my local PVD centre.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Cyclops2016 said:


> KLC said:
> 
> 
> > After more than a year on the wrists of some lucky WUSers, has anyone seen any signs of wear on the PVD coating of this watch?
> ...


Your local did a good job indeed.


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

Cyclops2016 said:


> KLC said:
> 
> 
> > After more than a year on the wrists of some lucky WUSers, has anyone seen any signs of wear on the PVD coating of this watch?
> ...


Any chance of a before picture? I'm curious to know too. I haven't even worn mine yet.... lol


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Every time i see this watch I feel so jealous. I did have one on preorder, but after release date the seller was sold out and was not able to deliver =(


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

New to the club... Arrived yesterday (got lucky on ebay with a fairly good deal - and it was BNIB!).

Admired and wanted this watch for a long time now and finally now that I have it it is living up to all expectations in person! Such a unique piece and a very proud owner 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Sexy! This is one amazing turtle.


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Just introduced these two to each other... Now best of friends!
New nato from Crown and Buckle, perfect partner for the srpc49K1 Seiko Ninja Turtle 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

What's the update on your guys's turtle? How's the pvd holding up? I still haven't worn mine ?


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

BurnSurvivor said:


> View attachment 14573559
> What's the update on your guys's turtle? How's the pvd holding up? I still haven't worn mine ?


Wear mine in rotation with my other watches but at least a handful of times a month. Quite gentle with it though so no damage whatsoever... It should be worn, enjoy it!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DeGrootM (Jun 8, 2020)

Is this something that can be fixed through a official Seiko store? What were the repair costs?


----------



## DeGrootM (Jun 8, 2020)

Cyclops2016 said:


> Yep, all my pvd coating has worn off twice already.
> I just had it recoated at my local PVD centre.


Is this a easy fix? Something that can be done through a official Seiko store and what is the price range of this kind of repairs?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

I think he was being sarcastic... I wore mine for months with no visible scratches. Don't worry about it.


----------

